

Silicon Beach Draws Tech Startups to L.A. as Rents Jump - tarabrown
http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/2012-10-16/silicon-beach-draws-startups-moving-to-l-a-as-office-rents-jump.html

======
driverdan
The typography on this mobile version of their site is horrible. Try the print
version, it's quite nice:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/print/2012-10-16/silicon-
beach...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/print/2012-10-16/silicon-beach-draws-
startups-moving-to-l-a-as-office-rents-jump.html)

